# Extreme closeup of hummingbird taking a sip



## pgm860 (Oct 24, 2003)

Here is an extreme closeup of a female ruby throated hummingbird taking a sip from the feeder. I am so happy that they are so fearless, I was about a foot away from the feeder and she was happily drinking away.











Thanks
Praveen.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Ok...........I want to know what kind of camera you have. The pictures are just awesome!!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

OMGOSH....that is a work or art......


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is TERRIFIC!  What a picture...


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Just Beautiful. Look at the expression in those eyes.


----------



## pgm860 (Oct 24, 2003)

Lovebirds said:


> Ok...........I want to know what kind of camera you have. The pictures are just awesome!!!



I'm a very serious amature photographer, camera used was a Nikon D2x Digtal SLR. Lens used was a 60mm macro, picture was taken with a flash. I was actually out in the garden trying to take pictures of some flowers when she showed up.

Praveen.


----------



## DynaBMan (Jun 15, 2006)

That kind of picture makes me realize I need to just throw mine in the trash and give it up. That is a great shot.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Definately eye catching, great shot!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

That is one incredible shot Praveen! I also have a Nikon (D40X), but my hands would never have been steady enough to get that picture!!  (even with image stabilization )

You know - a "little bird" told me about a photo contest that Drs Foster & Smith (web site for pets) has a monthly photo contest - you should enter!
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/general.cfm?gid=691

And I know we have a few really wonderful pigeon photographers on the site (but I'll start another thread to let everyone know about the photo contest).

I'll be looking for one of your hummingbird photos in the May winners


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Praveen,

Your photos are always so breathtaking....thanks so much for sharing them with us.

Linda


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Praveen,

If you have the time would you set your albums up for us. I loose your pictures.

They are so beautiful...I need a 5 or 6 times daily dose.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Amen to what everyone else has said. Just stunning picture, Praveen.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

DynaBMan said:


> That kind of picture makes me realize I need to just throw mine in the trash and give it up. That is a great shot.


LOL! Same here! What a beautiful picture.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

She looks as though she has put her eyelashes on, and she looks happy.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Positively wonderful photo of a stunningly beautiful bird!

Terry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Wow! This is really amazing. Thanks for sharing.
Jay


----------

